# Harbor freight boat trailer shipped $ 11.99?



## Froggy (Apr 14, 2010)

Guys , just got the Harbor freight trailer and a compression tester shipped to my house from California $$ 11.99, is that a deal or a mistake on their part? I mean I paid (overpaid) my motor manual on ebay shipping was $ 12.00.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 14, 2010)

Froggy said:


> Guys , just got the Harbor freight trailer and a compression tester shipped to my house from California $$ 11.99, is that a deal or a mistake on their part? I mean I paid (overpaid) my motor manual on ebay shipping was $ 12.00.




They probably just subsidize the shipping......


----------



## russ010 (Apr 14, 2010)

man a lot of times you can find the trailer on different pages of their site for different prices... normally it's like $350, but I saw it one time on there for $75

I should have bought a few of them then - what was I thinking!? #-o


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 14, 2010)

russ010 said:


> man a lot of times you can find the trailer on different pages of their site for different prices... normally it's like $350, but I saw it one time on there for $75
> 
> I should have bought a few of them then - what was I thinking!? #-o




You could have assembled them and made some cash....


----------



## Froggy (Apr 14, 2010)

It was suppose to be $ 289, + I thought 75 shipping, It ended up being 299 + 11.99, the nice man on the phone ( said his name was Jim) but I am sure his name was Sabuh....explained to me to read the fine print on the $ 10 coupon, blah , blah, anyhow once he repeated the shipping charges in good second hand English ( like mine) I just said Thank You and have a nice day!!!

On Ebay they cost $ 311 or $ 344 with $ 49 shipping.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 14, 2010)

Froggy said:


> It was suppose to be $ 289, + I thought 75 shipping, It ended up being 299 + 11.99, the nice man on the phone ( said his name was Jim) but I am sure his name was Sabuh....explained to me to read the fine print on the $ 10 coupon, blah , blah, anyhow once he repeated the shipping charges in good second hand English ( like mine) I just said Thank You and have a nice day!!!
> 
> On Ebay they cost $ 311 or $ 344 with $ 49 shipping.




That a boy....You really didnt understand what you were agreeing too really :lol:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe they are drop shipped from the factory (which could be close) or they are shipped from inventory at a close retail location. :?: 

They have 8 retail locations in NY.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 14, 2010)

They dont carry it at the retail stores, I called ( to save shipping) :LOL2: would have cost me more in gas, came from California....


----------

